# International schools



## onedaymaybe (May 19, 2012)

Hi everyone - first I want to say how fantastic this forum is...so much useful information! 

We really want to try living in Spain - very likely Majorca, for a year and would be very interested in any information or views any of you may have on the international schools there? Our son will only be in year 1, but we want him to follow the British curriculum.. (don't want to mess his education around if we move back).

We were looking at France (Mougins) originally, but everything seems to be a lot more expensive there (not least the school fees!)

Any information would be helpful...


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

onedaymaybe said:


> Hi everyone - first I want to say how fantastic this forum is...so much useful information!
> 
> We really want to try living in Spain - very likely Majorca, for a year and would be very interested in any information or views any of you may have on the international schools there? Our son will only be in year 1, but we want him to follow the British curriculum.. (don't want to mess his education around if we move back).
> 
> ...




if you're wanting the British curriculum in Spain you need to have a look at this

Welcome to Nabss | Nabss


----------



## onedaymaybe (May 19, 2012)

Thanks xabiachica - very quick response! I had already checked out the Nabss website, but wondered whether anyone here had any personal experience of the schools - we will go out and try to get a feel for them (and see how long the waiting lists are) - strangely enough the one in Javea looks good!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

onedaymaybe said:


> Thanks xabiachica - very quick response! I had already checked out the Nabss website, but wondered whether anyone here had any personal experience of the schools - we will go out and try to get a feel for them (and see how long the waiting lists are) - strangely enough the one in Javea looks good!


Laude Lady Elizabeth _is _very good 


although it's not quite in Jávea


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Abyss Rovers on Mallorca but have no idea if he knows about schooling !


----------



## codex70 (Jun 24, 2012)

I posted a similar request recently about international schools on a couple of forums. Unfortunately no one had any experience, but we were given some useful pointers to look out for.

I did find some negative reviews of one of the schools on Mallorca, but nothing about most of them. If anyone has any first hand information, or knows someone who would be willing to share their experiences I'd love to know as well.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

The best way to find out is to go there, have a look around and ask parents who are waiting at the school gates for their opinions.

Mine went to an international school on the mainland in benalmadena (The British college) and it was excellent, as was the school nearby (Sunnyview).

In the end, its a leap of faith. But NABSS do oversee that the correct educational requirements are in place, but there are no league tables etc

Jo xxx


----------



## onedaymaybe (May 19, 2012)

Thanks Jo - I had a peep at their website last week (after your reply) and it looks fantastic - just isn't in the right spot! In the process of booking flights to explore - luckily there are a few near Palma, but I need to check out any waiting lists


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

onedaymaybe said:


> Thanks Jo - I had a peep at their website last week (after your reply) and it looks fantastic - just isn't in the right spot! In the process of booking flights to explore - luckily there are a few near Palma, but I need to check out any waiting lists


I would be amazed if they have waiting lists - they'll more than likely bite your hand off to get you to join!!! 

Jo xxx


----------



## andycooper (Oct 22, 2012)

Guys,

if anyone has any recent up to date experiences with schools in Palma and South West we are hoping to come out Feb 1/2 term to hopefully interview a few schools.
also we are looking for a 12 month rental if anyone has any useful contacts .

thanks in anticipation


----------

